# Zombird - Bird Skeleton Corpsing Tutorial



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

I have a few of these bird skeletons from the dollar store. I decided to corpse one for a stop-motion vid I wanted to put together.
Here's the video tutorial:


----------



## FistJr (Nov 11, 2014)

That is one twisted-looking bird -- I love it!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Bwahahaha! Way cool!


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Love it!


----------

